# Anyone attend FBI National Academy?



## Dpd333 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm looking for info on FBI National Academy? What was it like? How difficult?Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Piece o' cake, bring yer drinkin' shoes..


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I believe you have to be a lieutenant or above so you may want to ask chief801. Maybe he's attended the academy.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Haven't been, but on the list...

Anyway, I have heard of Sergeants attending. It all depends on your department. I've spoken to many who have been, it is not that difficult. Everyone is broken out into PT groups based on current physical condition. Running starts slow and builds up to the "Yellow Brick Road". You get to choose the classes you take, so difficulty and course load depends on what you take. I would suggest talking to someone who has been for advice on classes. Some are great, others are really boring.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Usually only supervisory officers (Lt's or Capt) attend. Very rarely a Sargent might get to go. I've heard the waiting list depends, sometimes months, sometimes years.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I've heard of a MSP Sgt going, but he might have made already made Lt. when he went


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Only lieutenants from my department go. By the time they've made captain, they've already went, if they're gonna go at all.


----------

